# 1952 Schwinn 20"



## hzqw2l (Nov 23, 2011)

Local CL pick-up.  Nice parts bike for the day I run across a matching boys frame.

Super Rare Deluxe guard made it worthwhile.  Rim set will clean up.  Fenders need to be rolled.

Sports the rare Juvenile bars and stem too.


----------



## snickle (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice find, you scored! One of my daughters would love that bike.. (hint hint..)


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2011)

Totally cool, even though it's a girl's model, very rare......?


----------



## area51 (Nov 23, 2011)

Very fascinating! That an accomplishment having one of those very rare and hard-to-find ride. I'm so happy for you to have that!


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 23, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Totally cool, even though it's a girl's model, very rare......?




20 inch Schwinn Deluxe chainguards are fairly rare. 

So rare that somebody is making and trying to sell fiberglass copies on eBay priced at $150


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 23, 2011)

*Trades?*

Check your pms.


----------

